# rogna



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

6 ore con Manager l'ho riscritta 300 volte.
e non lo faccio mai qui.
Scrivo di getto. Fregandomene della forma. Non voglio costrizioni linguistiche.
ma quella pagina. Non andava.
era come se la tastiera fosse di legno. E io diventata analfabeta.
Rileggevo e mi spuntava un grosso punto interrogativo.
Con annessa rogna allo stomaco.

Manager con il suo discorso delle bilance mi ha fatto toccare la sua situazione. 
Mi ha fatto sentire per la prima volta il rischio reale sulla pelle. Non il mio con Mattia, quello mi è ben chiaro.
Ma il suo.
Da perdita atomica.
E mi sono sentita davvero una stronza. incazzandomi con me stessa.
Perchè non sono responsabile delle scelte fatte da Manager.
Sono responsabile delle mie. E solo delle mie.

Ma.
Mi è partito l'embolo. Oggi lui era il nemico. Il fautore assoluto della mia rogna. Gli ho scritto una mail vomitata. E anche sgrammaticata,
Piena di fottiti. E frasi tipo "non mi sono mai messa in relazione alla tua vita ma ora tu lo hai fatto e mi sento responsabile anche per scelte tue fatte con il tuo cazzo di cazzo.Cos'hai nella testa, ma ti pare che sei un ragazzino? "

Volevo la lite. Volevo fargli partire l'embolo. Volevo che mi mostrizzasse così avrei avuto modo di scatenare l'inferno.
Mi sentivo proprio cattiva. 

Comunque.
anche stasera. Non riesco a trovare sincronia tra quello che penso e quello che scrivo.
C'è un ingorgo da qualche parte nel mio sistema comunicativo.

Ho un sacco di rogna da buttare fuori ma non riesco.
Va beh,
vado a dormire.

magari domani passa tutto.
O magari no.


ma vaff...
che pesantezza.


----------



## Disaule (5 Luglio 2012)

E cosa ha risposto alla mail rissosa?
son problemi suoi come ti mette nella sua vita e tu non puoi che starlo ad ascoltare quando parla e sparla. Senza emboli di nessun genere. Non è permesso. Fa parte del pacchetto. All inclusive.


----------



## Cattivik (5 Luglio 2012)

Bilancia... va bhe io so Capricorno....

Prima le cose importanti. Per il divanetto nessun problema... in quello ho la specializzazione... invece per poltrene e affini ho il Master... Così giusto per informarti.


Tebe... ritornando alla bilancia... occhio... se io fossi in te proverei a portare dei pesi campione... si sa mai...


Cattivik


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebuzz,

troppe seghe mentali.
Ho capito che è il segno della vostra storia il prurito da grattare, sia di fastidio che di piacere.

Ma cmq, i problemi che ti fai, la responsabilità che senti/non senti/non vuoi sentire/non esiste ma secondo te lui te l'ha scaricata addosso etc etc non la puoi risolvere scatenando il mostro incazzoso che è in lui.

Puoi risolvere solo dentro di te.

Il ciclo a che punto sta?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Ps.

Azzardo.

Non riesci a scrivere quando c'è qualche cosa che non ti torna.
Quando scrivi qualcosa che collide con qualche tua sensazione di stomaco. Quando c'è qualcosa che stona.


----------



## Nameless (5 Luglio 2012)

nemmeno io non capisco perchè ti tormenti con rogne non tue. 
Ha scelto lui, son cavoli suoi.

Al massimo te puoi pensare a continuare a fare in modo che la cosa resti nell'ombra.


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2012)

Non capisco che ti importa scelte sue adulto e stra-vaccinato
Tebe poi io ho idee mie 
Da come dici di viverla ma che ti frega di tutte ste cose’ viviti il motel che pare vada meglio e dopo torna a mattia ed alla tua vita 
Dovrebbe essere così no?

manager mi sa di fuuuurbooo
ocio eh


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Hai rotto le palle per mesi sul fatto che volevi ti rendesse partecipe delle sue paturnie...ora che lo fa, t'incazzi?
Il rischio da parte di manager c'è sempre stato, ma ho come l'impressione che non ti faccia incazzare il fatto che te ne abbia messo a conoscenza...ma il fatto che tu sia allo stesso livello affettivo, se non di più, della sua famiglia/figli/moglie/carriera.

Sta rischiando tutto per te...ed è evidnete ora, che sei molto più di una scopamica, molto più di un'amante...

Secondo me ti fa incazzare, ancora una volta, il fatto che tutto/lui non si sia mosso secondo i tuoi piani (lui è uscito ben oltre il motel...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4092 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai rotto le palle per mesi sul fatto che volevi ti rendesse partecipe delle sue paturnie...ora che lo fa, t'incazzi?
> Il rischio da parte di manager c'è sempre stato, ma ho come l'impressione che non ti faccia incazzare il fatto che te ne abbia messo a conoscenza...ma il fatto che tu sia allo stesso livello affettivo, se non di più, della sua famiglia/figli/moglie/carriera.
> 
> Sta rischiando tutto per te...ed è evidnete ora, che sei molto più di una scopamica, molto più di un'amante...
> ...


Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con Ely. E ricorda che, se tu sei rimasta fuori dai suoi schemi, lui c'è dentro fino al collo. E il rischio, secondo me, era proprio che ti facesse il discorso che ti ha fatto. Mollalo, per il suo bene.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Quoto sia Ely che Sbri...
Tebe quest'uomo si farà molto male


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4094 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto sia Ely che Sbri...
> Tebe quest'uomo si farà molto male


e molto probabilmente, per reazione... ne farà a te.


----------



## Arianna (5 Luglio 2012)

Mi ha colpito il discorso della bilancia.
Da che parte pende?
Dalla parte di Tebe? che non pare emotivamente coinvolta quanto Manager e che quindi si farà molto meno male di lui.
O dalla parte di Manager? proprio perché più coinvolto e più consapevole di rischiare tutto? e che quindi solletica in Tebe il pelo sullo stomaco e l'ombra dello scrupolo?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4085 ha detto:
			
		

> E cosa ha risposto alla mail rissosa?
> son problemi suoi come ti mette nella sua vita e tu non puoi che starlo ad ascoltare quando parla e sparla. Senza emboli di nessun genere. Non è permesso. Fa parte del pacchetto. All inclusive.


hai ragione, ma qui non è di lui che si parla.
E' ciò che provo io.
Io non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa e quindi scoparmi manager, sposato con figli era come scoparmi il 22 enne del bar senza fidanzata.
Stessa implicazione per me.
Perchè IO sono responsabile delle mie scelte, LUI delle sue.
E non si devono incontrare.

Ora invece, il fatto che lui mi abbia detto che per una relazione con me ha messo sulla bilancia la famiglia, la carriera eccetera e potrebbe perdere tutto..
Cazzo.
Va bene che le scelte sono proprie, ma minchia mi ha dato in testa.

Quando poi sono tornata a casa, sta roba ha cominciato a rognare.

Sono ancora in evoluzione però con la rogna...


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4087 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebuzz,
> 
> troppe seghe mentali.
> Ho capito che è il segno della vostra storia il prurito da grattare, sia di fastidio che di piacere.
> ...


No ok, ma...
sono stupita del fatto che pur sapendo che ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità verso i compagni...c'è sta rogna.
Che non ho mai provato.
Devo codificarla.
Non la conosco.
Che è?
Cioè.
Mi sono svegliata e ho sentito una pesantezza al cuore vedendo il figlio piccolo di manager puntarmi il dito copntro e urlarmi
TROIA SFASCIA FAMIGLIE!

ora.
Razionalmente gli tirerei un calcio nei denti, perchè ognuno decide per se e se il suo papino ha deciso andare con tebina cazzi del papino e non mi sento responsabile di un cazzo verso l'ecosistema famigliare di manager.

Emotivamente però..c'è sta rogna.

Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4088 ha detto:
			
		

> Ps.
> 
> Azzardo.
> 
> ...


brava.
Ma non so cos'è


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4092 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai rotto le palle per mesi sul fatto che volevi ti rendesse partecipe delle sue paturnie...ora che lo fa, t'incazzi?
> Il rischio da parte di manager c'è sempre stato, ma ho come l'impressione che non ti faccia incazzare il fatto che te ne abbia messo a conoscenza...*ma il fatto che tu sia allo stesso livello affettivo, se non di più, della sua famiglia/figli/moglie/carriera.*
> 
> *Sta rischiando tutto per te*...ed è evidnete ora, che sei molto più di una scopamica, molto più di un'amante...
> ...


Eliade ti do ragione.
In toto sul neretto.

Lo trovo inconcepibile. Assurdo.
Nessuno può valere più della propria famiglia.
Sono spiazzata.
Spiazzata dal fatto che LUI è convinto di perdere tutto se venisse beccato.

Comunque ho novità con Manager.
Appena sono emotivamente connessa le scrivo.

Non sto male eh?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

cara Tebe non ho tempo di leggere tutto..ma tu mi illumini..ma cosa gli ha preso scusa????e'follia pura...io sono messo come lui,a parte che la casa va sempre alla donna,quella dove viviamo e'intestata a mia moglie...quindi stessa barca con manger.
Ma io con il cavolo che dico una roba simile...per quanto io sia imprenditore di me stesso e nessuno mi puo'cacciare...per una donna?????no grazie....sati attenta amica mia,la situazione e'molto pericolosa.Al posto tuo avrei gia'chiuso.


----------



## Cattivik (5 Luglio 2012)

Minchia Tebe... non è da te!!!

Ripigliati!!!!

Uno che inizia a parlare di bilance di pesi di valer la pena... di giocarsi tutto... tu stai pure ad ascoltarlo?

Rispondimi a questa domanda : Quanti fedeli hai "sverginato"?

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4103 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade ti do ragione.
> In toto sul neretto.
> 
> Lo trovo inconcepibile. Assurdo.
> ...


Inconcepibile per te, ma evidentemente per lui sei mooolto importante.........

Si, potrebbe perdere tutto tebe: la moglie potrebbe cacciarlo di casa e fare ostruzionismo con i figli (può succedere e secondo lui lo farebbe sul serio), se si venisse a sapere a lavoro potrebbe avere seri problemi anche li (hai pensato a pupillo, per es.?).

Non stai male tebe, ti stai evolvendo...
Se volessimo dirla a parole di Circe, c'è un po' di ferita/circe/ciliegina/ecc in te...:rotfl:
(Ma quanto so stronza? :carneval


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Cattivik;bt4107 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia Tebe... non è da te!!!
> 
> Ripigliati!!!!
> 
> ...


la maggior parte cazzo.
Ma qui la discriminante non è la fedeltà.
Cattivik.
Manager è il mio primo uomo sposato.
L'unico altro sposato era il pilota di macchine morto. Ma avevo sui 25 anni ed ero single. Figurati cosa me ne fotteva a me.

Hai ragione. Io razionalmente me ne fotto delle sue bilance e delle sue perdite, ma la love girl dentro di me mi dice che se anche sono una figa stratosferica con un cervello che fa luce e ho la guest  star di diamante tanto che vogliono trombarmi pure da Plutone...















Ma che cazzo ne so.


----------



## Cattivik (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4109 ha detto:
			
		

> la maggior parte cazzo.
> Ma qui la discriminante non è la fedeltà.
> Cattivik.
> *Manager è il mio primo uomo sposato.
> ...


Ho posto male io la domanda...

Ma hai dato comunque la risposta che immaginavo... *Manager è il mio primo uomo sposato.*

La soluzione dei discorsi "ad minchiam" di bilance... pesi... ne vale la pena... perdo tutto... è nel fatto che da sposati i sensi di colpa si presentano in modo esponenziale... poi figuriamoci la prima volta... e figuriamoci alla sua età!!!

Tebe te lo ripeto ripigliati.... non farti coinvolgere e se riprova con certi discorsi cambia aria...

Cattivik

P.S. Ora basta fare il serio e veniano alle cose concrete... Ti chiedi "Ma Che cazzo ne so."... sei vuoi sapere un poco del mio basta chiedere...


----------

